# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  اللوز و ما أدراك ما اللوز

## أبو سلطان

*اللوز حامض حلو الخالي من الدود و الطازج امغبر من دون غسيل فلا يوجد اليوم إلا في قضبنا*
*اتفضلوا:*
**
**
*و هذه عينة من داخله بنتي الصغيرة طلبت مني أصورها إثباتا بأنه نظيف و لا يوجد فيه دود* 
*اتفضلوا:*
**
*أقول ليها غسليها قالت لا يابابا چديه ألذ*
*ها بعد اشرايكم؟*
*و شكرا*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آآهـ يااويلي 

ويش هالحركات 

تحسيييييييييييير ماني اببغى مانييي 

يسلمو جدووو تصوير ولا احلى 

سلمت وسلمت يداك 

موفق لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووا

ويييييييييييييييلي لذيذ بجد

ماني ماني ماني والله صار نفسي فيه
عاااااااااااد ابو سلطان بس وحده ههههههه
تحسير حلووو وتصوير احلى

عزيزي ابو سلطان
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز
دمت بود

----------


## أبو سلطان

> آآهـ يااويلي 
> 
> ويش هالحركات  
> تحسيييييييييييير ماني اببغى مانييي  
> يسلمو جدووو تصوير ولا احلى  
> سلمت وسلمت يداك  
> 
> موفق لكل خير



 اللوز و ما أدراك ما اللوز شكرا بنتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اوووووووووووووووووووووووووا
> 
> ويييييييييييييييلي لذيذ بجد
> 
> ماني ماني ماني والله صار نفسي فيه
> عاااااااااااد ابو سلطان بس وحده ههههههه
> تحسير حلووو وتصوير احلى
> 
> عزيزي ابو سلطان
> ...



 شكرا لك  أختي على المرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وااااااااااااااااااااو
امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبى 
صراحه احب اللوز كتير
وخصوصا الحامض

----------


## أبو سلطان

> وااااااااااااااااااااو
> امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبى 
> صراحه احب اللوز كتير
> وخصوصا الحامض



 الحقيقة هذا القضب قطيفي و لدينا غيره إماراتي لكن أحس إن هذا الأحمر ألذ من داك الأخضر اللون 

و كذلك يأتي في أيام مغايرة للعادة فهو يكون جاهزا للأكل مرتان في السنة

فهذه المرة الأولى في الربيع و المرة الثانية يكون جاهز في الخريف

و السنة و كل سنه خير و بركة على الجميع

و شكرا

و لوزه كما ذكرتي حامض حلو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وش هــالتحسير

يحسسسر

قضـب بيتنـا بعـده مـاقام

يقـوم في رمـضـان <<  يااويلي

أبغـى وحده بس ههه

بـااقي واايد على رمضـاان
ههه

عليكم بـالعافيه << عقبـالنا

يعـطيك ربي العافيه 

ومـاعدمنـا هالتصوير الأكثر من روعــه


لاخلا و لاعدم

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ماشاء الله


وش هالحركاااااااااااااااااات


صوووور رووووعة والاروع هو اللوووووووووووووز


تسلم الأيادي يااارب..ويسلم قضبكم النظيف..

يعطيك العافية أخوي..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أبو سلطان

> وش هــالتحسير
> 
> يحسسسر
> 
> قضـب بيتنـا بعـده مـاقام
> 
> يقـوم في رمـضـان << يااويلي
> 
> أبغـى وحده بس ههه
> ...



*فهمت عليش أختي اسيرة شوق لذلك قلت قضبنا هذا يثمر مرتين في السنة و هو قطيفي مشتريتنه أم العيال من القطيف و جابته* 
*فتعليقكِ هذا زائدا هذه الصور يثبت ذلك، تفظلي الصور من الأرشيف:* 
** 
*من ثمرتها في العام الماضي في مثل هذه الأيام يعني بعد 20 يوم من اليوم*

*و قد بدأنا الأكل الآن*

** 
*و هذا الزهر الجديد الآن في الربيع لتكون جاهزة للأكل في أيام الخريف اللي هو تقريبا شهر رمضان* 
** 
*و هذه هي الشجرة و طلعت عوجة و ربطناها بحبال انچان تعتدل لكن ما اعتدلت و شلنا الحبال* 
*لكن في الأخير اتفضلوا ترى اللوز جاهز و ما فيه دود* 

*و إذا اتريدوا عنقيش يعد تزرعوه في بيوتكم يمكن تطلع ليكم على أمه يفمر مرتين في السنة، ترى حاضرين؟*

*و شكرا لكِ أختي اسيرة شوق على المرور*

----------


## همس الصمت

** 

ياعلييييييييييييييييييييييي
أبو سلطان ويش هالتحسير
ماني أبغى وبعطيك إلي تبيه
أموت في شي أسمه لووووووووووووووووز
والصراحه الصور أهني تجننننننننننننن
وتخلي الواحد يتحسر مررررررررررررة
خلاص ناطرين أحنا النواصر نصيبنا من هاللوز الحلو
والي خلانا نقعد نطالع فيه بحسرتنا
عليكم بألف عافية يارب
وعاد لاتنسونا المرة الجايه منه ..
الله يعطيك العافية يابو سلطان على هيك تصوير حلو ويحسر ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الله شو ها التحسيييييييييييييييير*
*شهيتني في اللوز يابو سلطان*
*نفسي فيه بقوووووووووة*
*بس اهم شي مافيه دود*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي ابو سلطان على هيك صور*
*والمرة الجاية جيب نصيبنا من اللوز هههههه*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا علي ويش هالتحسيييرررر عموو ابو سلطان 
ويش سويت فينااا ،، كلناا متحسرين 
والصوره الاولى مررره تحسررر عدل 
جيب لي كم وحده حلوووه 
وجيب لأمي عنقيش لانها تحب تاكل العنقيش اللي توه صغير خخخ
يعطيك عافيه عمووو على هالتحسيره :)
في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## ورده محمديه

ويلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي سال اللعاب  :sad2: 
مالي شغل ابغى لوز :(
أموت في شي اسمه لوز  
** 
ياعلي شوفو كيفه احمر ويحسر  :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:  
باقول ليكم سر :sila:  بس لا تسخرو علي ,,, 
من كثر حبي للوز حتى لو فيه دوده اشيلها واكل الوزهـ>>فضيحهـ :embarrest:  
عاااااااد ابو سلطان لا تخلينا بحسرتنا ما ابغى الا شرحه ماني طماعه :wink:  خخخ 

يسلموووووا عمووو على التحسييييير 
وعليكم بالف عافيهـ 
والسنه وكل سنه تأكلو منه وانتو بخير وعافيهـ

----------


## hope

السلام عليكم

ماشاء اللهـ
شكلهـ يشهي 
ومبييين عليهـ حده ســـكـر 
مع شوويهـ حموضه ^ ^

يعطيك العآفييهـ ابو سلطآن 
عالصور التحسيريهـ الحلوه 

لاعدمنآ طرحكـ  ،،
دمت بخير

----------


## أبو سلطان

*و لأختي وردة محمدية أنا ما أشيل شيء، آكله بدودة فهو ألذ*

*و هذه آخر صورتين أحطهم اليوم اهنيه عن اللوز*  
*لأن التوزيع على محبي اللوز منكم و صلكم بهذه الكميات لا أكثر و لكل بيت حصته لأن المنتوج لحد الآن لا يسمح بأكثر من ذلك مع الأسف* 
*و عليكم بالهنا و العافية* 
** 
*و اللي يبغى أكثر هذي الجريدة امعلقة بجنب الباب و يتحتح الـ نفسه اتفظلوا:* 
** 
*و سلامتكم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تصوير رائع  :amuse: 
أبو سلطان 
يسلمو 
تستاهل التقييم  :amuse: 
على روعة التصوير 
شهيتنا لــــ اللوز  :toung: 
إذا كثر المنتوج
لا تنسانا بـــ (سحارة ) أو فلينة لوز  :toung:

----------


## أبو سلطان

> تصوير رائع 
> 
> أبو سلطان 
> يسلمو 
> تستاهل التقييم 
> على روعة التصوير 
> شهيتنا لــــ اللوز 
> إذا كثر المنتوج
> 
> لا تنسانا بـــ (سحارة ) أو فلينة لوز



 شكرا لك أخي و تستاهلوا زملائي بنات و أولاد كل خير

أكيد لو كنا اقراب لكان عم الخير

لكن كما قيل: و في عدم الماء التيمم جائز

لذلك و ضعت الصور

شكرا لك أخي مرة أخرى

----------


## النظره البريئه

ماني ماني 
ابغى
والله اشتهيته اكل 
يخساره اللي في بيتنا القضب مايقوم الحين مدري شصار عليه خساره
عليكم بالعافيه ياعمي
وفقكم الله
وتستاهل تقييم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شو هاللوز العذااااااااااب*
*صار نفسي في المضروبه عجبتني واااااجد*
*يسلمووو ابو سلطااان ع هيك تحسير* 
*وننتظر منك اكثر من اللوزات الحلوووووه*
*لاعدمنااااا الجديد*
*تحيااااااااااتي*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> ماني ماني 
> ابغى
> والله اشتهيته اكل 
> يخساره اللي في بيتنا القضب مايقوم الحين مدري شصار عليه خساره
> عليكم بالعافيه ياعمي
> وفقكم الله
> وتستاهل تقييم



ما شاء الله لو اتشوفي صدقان أولادي من أهل الفريق كل مساء ايمروا ايچيكوا لو كان فيه لوز جاهز ايتحتحوه و يتقاسموه

و بالهنى و العافيه لأنهم أولاد طيبين و مطيعين

و الشكر لكِ أختي على المرور

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *شو هاللوز العذااااااااااب*
> *صار نفسي في المضروبه عجبتني واااااجد*
> *يسلمووو ابو سلطااان ع هيك تحسير* 
> *وننتظر منك اكثر من اللوزات الحلوووووه*
> *لاعدمنااااا الجديد*
> *تحيااااااااااتي*



اللوز في هالقضب القطيفي المعطاء الكريم لا يزال بألف خير و يمكن يستمر من الآن لأكثر من شهر

فعجلوا بأخد نصيبكم منه و التنزيلات مستمرة

و شكرا لك أختي على المرور

----------


## أبو سلطان

القضب القطيفي أبو اللوز الأحمر الحامض حلولا يزال بخير و الثمر فيه كثير علما بأن لا يوجد غيره يعطي لوز في المنطقه مثله هالأيام 
و هذه بعض الصور للتأكيد، تفضلوا: 
 
عناقيد اللوز 
 
انظروا إلى ضرب الَبرَد في الورق 
 
اللوز لا يزال أخضر 
 
و أحمر 
بس اللي تحت القضب إماراتي 
 
أما القضب الإماراتي أبو اللوز الأخضر الكبير فلا يوجد فيه شيء الآن و الحمد لله 
و تسلموا

----------


## المميزة

واااااااو رووووووعة 
بجي الامارات وباخذ نصيبي 
ولا ماتبينا عمو قول لا تستحي عادي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> واااااااو رووووووعة 
> بجي الامارات وباخذ نصيبي 
> ولا ماتبينا عمو قول لا تستحي عادي



 و لو أنا سفيركم اهنيه أختي المميزة و بيتي على السالفه هو طبيعي ايكون بيتكم

و حاضرين و بالخدمة 

و شكرا

----------


## النظره البريئه

> ما شاء الله لو اتشوفي صدقان أولادي من أهل الفريق كل مساء ايمروا ايچيكوا لو كان فيه لوز جاهز ايتحتحوه و يتقاسموه
> 
> و بالهنى و العافيه لأنهم أولاد طيبين و مطيعين
> 
> و الشكر لكِ أختي على المرور



ماشاء الله
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
عليكم بالعافيه عمي

----------


## أبو سلطان

صدقتي بتي اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

و لا زلنا في اللوز و وجوده و حلاوة أكله لأني و أنتم كلنا نحبه 
و هذا قضبنا كما يبدوا أن يستمر كعادته في العطاء طول السنة بدون توقف إن شاء الله 
و هذه صور جديدة تلاحضون فيها اللوز الطازج و المستوي الآن 
كما تلاحضون اللوز الذي من الممكن أن يكون جاهزا بعد شهر تقريبا 
و كذلك الخضيم حديث التكوين لما بعد حين 
و آخر لا يزال ورود كما تلاحضون 

و الآن أخليكم مع الصور فتفظلوا: 
 
*أخليهم لو أقطعهم* 
 
*فقطعتهم* 
 
*يمكن مال بعد شهر* 
 
*طازج انخليه للأولاد* 
 
 
*لبعد شهرين أو أكثر* 
 
 
 
*الورد للخريف* 
 
*و اللوز مضمون بدون دود على القص* 
على العموم قطفت لكم قليل منه قبل أن يأتي الأولاد من المدرسة فهذا اليوم هو الخميس آخر أيام الإسبوع فيقطفوا كامل اللوز مع أصدقائهم 
لكن و بالهناء و العافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ما شاءالله عليك ..

تصوير رائع ..

عليك بالعافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## روعة الدنيا

حركااات 

يسلموووو يالغلا 

بنتظار جديدك 

وكل موده

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

**

_مرحبااااااااااااااا أخوي / أبو سلطان_
_شووووووو هالتحسير والله نفسي فيه أبي منه مالي شغل _ 
_وعاد أنا أمووووووووووووووووت في شي أسمه لوووووووووووووووووز_
_وخصوصا إذا كان نظيف ومافيه دود الوآحد يآكل منه وهو مطمئن على الاخر _ 
_ربي يسلم إيديك على التصوير وعليكم بالعافيه باللوز_
_موفق إن شاء الله_
_مودتي وتقديري_




_أمنيـــــات_

----------

